# "Most Pregnant" Goat Contest!



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay this is just for fun while I wait on my 2 goats who aren't due until the middle of March!!

Post your "most pregnant" goat picture! I have had so much fun gawking at some of the really huge pregnant goats on here and it would be fun to have a whole bunch of really big goat pics in the same place! LOL!

Don't worry if your goat isn't due for another month or more! If she's big, post her! When she gets bigger, post her again! We can "vote" with "likes" and the prize for the winner is knowing your goat was probably carrying all the babies you could hope for! :hammer:

One of my goats is definitely bigger than the other even though they are due the same day, so I will start us off!

Here is Amaretto: due March 11th!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is Cupcake last year, she was a FF, the biggest belly I got last year (my breeding season this year is just ending)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Liberty! She's due in 9 days.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

this is peanut and bunny , peanut is actually due today, so i know she doen't count and I'll post a better pic of bunny she is due march 17th she is a ff , we think with a single.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG Liberty I think you and Peanut are definetly wide loads! lol. ;-) poor girls


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my Liberty!!!!!! Looks like there's an entire herd in her belly


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my last doe, Clover. to kid until May.






I did not have the heart to make her get up...lol


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy moly! Clover looks like she's got the whole barn in her belly!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

nigies4ever said:


> Holy moly! Clover looks like she's got the whole barn in her belly!


I know right!...lol She always has a somewhat large belly--healthy rumen , but man oh man!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

caprinelivin said:


> I know right!...lol She always has a somewhat large belly--healthy rumen , but man oh man!


When is she due?


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!! Such big goats! I love it! Especially Liberty (she was actually what made me think of making this contest!) and Clover- WOW!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's Trudy around the first of January. She's not due until mid March.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

nigies4ever said:


> When is she due?


She is due in two weeks! I am not sure she is going to make it...lol, or I have miscalculated :thinking:I was watching her today getting up and down and pushing herself around in circles on the ground, trying to reposition those babies I think? Yesterday she had just a little creamy looking discharge, and her utter started to fill a little more so it won't be long bless her heart  How about yours? When are they due?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oh. I have one for this. Will have to be tomorrow. It's always hard to top Crossroad's big girls though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Liberty's pics just crack me up, she is so over the pregnancy stuff lol 

We have 3 girls due, but they don't have big bellies - young first timers, but I need to get some new pics.

We just had 5 kid, 2 of them measured 60 inches round at their roundest!

This pic makes me laugh! 
Pic taken 1-13 Red Doe kidded 1-17 <twin bucks 10lbs. each>, White Doe kidded 1-24 <twins 1 doe 13lbs. 1 buck 11lbs>, and smaller Red Doe kidded 1-21 <twin bucks 10lbs. each>.









This is from last year, but the largest doe we've had yet. She ended up having quads 5 days after pic - 7,8,9 & 14lbs.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

caprinelivin said:


> She is due in two weeks! I am not sure she is going to make it...lol, or I have miscalculated :thinking:I was watching her today getting up and down and pushing herself around in circles on the ground, trying to reposition those babies I think? Yesterday she had just a little creamy looking discharge, and her utter started to fill a little more so it won't be long bless her heart  How about yours? When are they due?


I'm so jealous, haha...I only have two girls I'm breeding this year and my La Mancha is due late may/early June (if she's actually bred), and my ND doe has yet to see her boyfriend.  And wow, I doubt she'll last two weeks...she looks like she's about to pop!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

nigies4ever said:


> I'm so jealous, haha...I only have two girls I'm breeding this year and my La Mancha is due late may/early June (if she's actually bred), and my ND doe has yet to see her boyfriend.  And wow, I doubt she'll last two weeks...she looks like she's about to pop!


I got Clover from a friend last summer who was tired of milking her for 5 bales of hay!!! She has rather small teats but I have rather small hands so it works out perfectly. She is not a first freshener but the first time with me! I also have a Saanen, (my first one and her first kidding!), that kidded a week ago Sunday! She is so sweet. Before you know it you will have yours! I know I was anxiously awaiting Sarah's kidding and then it was there


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Liberty's pics just crack me up, she is so over the pregnancy stuff lol
> 
> We have 3 girls due, but they don't have big bellies - young first timers, but I need to get some new pics.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!!! The white one reminds me of our Edna this year. She had quads. She actually came down with toxemia but kidded on her own!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Oh. I have one for this. Will have to be tomorrow. It's always hard to top Crossroad's big girls though.


Is it Fearless?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

caprinelivin said:


> I got Clover from a friend last summer who was tired of milking her for 5 bales of hay!!! She has rather small teats but I have rather small hands so it works out perfectly. She is not a first freshener but the first time with me! I also have a Saanen, (my first one and her first kidding!), that kidded a week ago Sunday! She is so sweet. Before you know it you will have yours! I know I was anxiously awaiting Sarah's kidding and then it was there


That's a great price for Clover...she's a cutie pie too.  And thanks, I'm hoping she's actually bred! Sending blood into Biotracking when she gets to a month. I really want little La Manchas running around, lol.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here's Liberty! She's due in 9 days.


wow that is a very wide load


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is it Fearless?


Fearless looks big, but LD looks like an aircraft carrier.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

guessa1 said:


> Okay this is just for fun while I wait on my 2 goats who aren't due until the middle of March!!
> 
> Post your "most pregnant" goat picture! I have had so much fun gawking at some of the really huge pregnant goats on here and it would be fun to have a whole bunch of really big goat pics in the same place! LOL!
> 
> ...


Oh there they are!! i could not see the pictures earlier...lol And oh my, not 'til March...whew! it is amazing to see haw big some of the girls get  Sometimes I wonder how they are still walking around...lol!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's my entry. This is Laughing Stock Lady Derringer. I think she's five years old. There is not an ounce of fat on this doe, in fact she is actually a little thin. I do have her on full feed now to help her. She's doing really well and still travels around daily with the herd.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty girl! And I'm totally jealous of your green grass


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow she's big! When is she due, Tim?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow she's big! When is she due, Tim?


Feb. 4


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. That's the day before Liberty's due.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is my daughter pet goat Daisy...She is kicking off our kidding season....she is Boer Alpine cross...and def. favors her Boer side lol...she is due February 11. Last year gave triplets...she is not nearly as biig this year..so we are looking at twins maybe..


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I think my biggest girl this year so far is my togg, Lily. She isn't due till mid March. This pic does not do her justice either, she looks much bigger in person. She's had trips for 3 years straight.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

caprinelivin said:


> This is my last doe, Clover. to kid until May.
> View attachment 86569
> I did not have the heart to make her get up...lol


Keep us post on her I want to see how many she has

Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my! What big and beautiful goats! Love seeing all of them!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This is my pygmy doe. No she is NOT pregnant...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is Feta last week . She's due around Feb. 9th.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Clyde from last year. I cant remember if she was 74 or 76 inches around. I think it was 74. This doe stood 35 inches at the shoulder and was the biggest doe we have ever had in terms of height and mass. We did have a heavier Saanen doe but she was just fat!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Clyde from last year. I cant remember if she was 74 or 76 inches around. I think it was 74. This doe stood 35 inches at the shoulder and was the biggest doe we have ever had in terms of height and mass. We did have a heavier Saanen doe but she was just fat!


Wow!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's Moon, she has 5 weeks to go. She's 61" around on an empty stomach


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Tawny due mid March.. She is close to being wider than she is tall


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

This is Addie. The pictures don't do her justice... Her belly goes UP, not out. Poor girl walks around panting, and she isn't even due until the end of March.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> Clyde from last year. I cant remember if she was 74 or 76 inches around. I think it was 74. This doe stood 35 inches at the shoulder and was the biggest doe we have ever had in terms of height and mass. We did have a heavier Saanen doe but she was just fat!


Oh MY! How many did she end up having???:think:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

guessa1 said:


> Oh MY! How many did she end up having???:think:


Just 3 average sized kids. We had to have the vet out to induce a little early cause she went down about 10 days before her due date. Seemed to recover pretty well after the kidding. Never passed her placenta. She never did recover and slowly went down hill. Had to put her down about 6 months later.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww that's sad


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

The first pic is my goat Shelby last year when she was ff on the day she kidded.. She had twins

The other two are of Bow about 2 or 3 days before she kidded..sadly she isn't live any more but she gave me twin doelings to carry on her line.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Here's my entry. This is Laughing Stock Lady Derringer. I think she's five years old. There is not an ounce of fat on this doe, in fact she is actually a little thin. I do have her on full feed now to help her. She's doing really well and still travels around daily with the herd.


Tim, I like that doe. How's she bred?


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Kiddskids said:


> Keep us post on her I want to see how many she has
> 
> Chloe Kidd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I can most certainly do that!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here's Moon, she has 5 weeks to go. She's 61" around on an empty stomach


oh my goodness!!! She is my hero...lol


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> Just 3 average sized kids. We had to have the vet out to induce a little early cause she went down about 10 days before her due date. Seemed to recover pretty well after the kidding. Never passed her placenta. She never did recover and slowly went down hill. Had to put her down about 6 months later.


Oh that is really sad. I'm so sorry


----------

